# About mixing Xanax XR and PharmaGABA



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't tell you how many times I've ended up here from Google over the last year of my life so I figured it was time to register and say hi. I've been diagnosed with general, social, and panic anxiety disorders over the last two years. I hate SSRIs. They don't work for **** (for me) and let's face it, a guy's gotta get laid and Viagra is f-ing expensive. I've been taking Ativan since probably February last year. Unfortunately too many ups and downs throughout the day which just makes me end up popping pills and occasionally upping my dosage without talking to my doctor which makes getting refills when you really need them a PITA. Got my doctor to switch me to Xanax XR last week and I love the stuff. I take it in the morning and I'm done. I feel great all day. The question is I used to mix Ativan with PharmaGABA supplements (like Gaba Soothe). Does doing this expedite tolerance to benzos or cause any other unintended consequences since they both work on the GABA receptors? Thanks!


----------



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anybody have experience with this? I really don't understand the relationship between benzos and gaba supplements and I don't want to be taking both if the supplements are going to increase benzo tolerance.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I cannot say with 100% certainty but I doubt the Gaba supplements will interact with benzos in the way you are concerned about or increase tolerance. Benzos cross the blood-brain barrier much easier than Gaba that's why gaba supplements do essentially nothing for most people. GABA supplements hardly make it to the gaba receptors, The effect of the benzodiazapines is so much more powerful than gaba as a supplement that I wouldn't even bother taking a gaba supplement.

I don't think that a gaba supplement would cause any of your concerns. If you do notice that a gaba supplement really helps you, it may be the placebo effect or it may be that gaba as a supplement crosses your blood-brain barrier easier than it does for others. If the second is the case then you could build up a tolerance/dependence to gaba just like you would with a benzo. But I have never heard of this happening.


----------



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I cannot say with 100% certainty but I doubt the Gaba supplements will interact with benzos in the way you are concerned about or increase tolerance. Benzos cross the blood-brain barrier much easier than Gaba that's why gaba supplements do essentially nothing for most people. GABA supplements hardly make it to the gaba receptors, The effect of the benzodiazapines is so much more powerful than gaba as a supplement that I wouldn't even bother taking a gaba supplement.
> 
> I don't think that a gaba supplement would cause any of your concerns. If you do notice that a gaba supplement really helps you, it may be the placebo effect or it may be that gaba as a supplement crosses your blood-brain barrier easier than it does for others. If the second is the case then you could build up a tolerance/dependence to gaba just like you would with a benzo. But I have never heard of this happening.


Thanks for all the info and the advice. The truth of the matter is with Gaba Soothe in particular that it also has theanine (I think?) and sensoril and I would have to take 2-3 at the same time I was taking Ativan to make me feel any different. Just one pill never made a difference. I haven't taken any supplements since I switched to Xanax XR and I'm planning to just ride it out as long as I can.


----------



## DanMohr (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thought*

Actually benzos don't cross the blood brain barrier. They bind to GABA receptors and force them to cross the BBB. Basically GABA dosn't cross the BBB easily. Benzos make it easy. So i'm thinking that if you increase GABA levels and take benzos at the same time, you may notice stronger effects.


----------



## Skitzo (Feb 2, 2013)

Xanax is good for comedown i couldnt sleep after dxm


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Some people notice some effect from GABA though. This is probably placebo. I never heard from PharmaGaba but I can tell suntheanine works way better to for anxiety. Bring on the Alpha Waves!


----------

